# check this house out!!!



## miron28 (Sep 11, 2010)

well we moved to north carolina about 3 years ago and we are a still checking out the area well my momma came up from florida and we were driving around showing here her around when we got  lost and found this !!!! there must be a 1000 cups!  the young beautiful lady is my momma!


----------



## jas (Sep 11, 2010)

So did she offer you a coffee?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 11, 2010)

That person really likes mugs. If I were her, I would have animals clinging all over the house. Oh... wait.


----------

